

ServiceStack going AGPL for 4.0 - freeman478
https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12tfvoackvnx1xzd04cfrirpvybu1nje54

======
freeman478
I'm kind of sad of this move. I fear that this will only hurt ServiceStack
adoption given that all MS frameworks are Open Source and it is already
difficult to move .NET developpers outside the Microsoft confort zone.

I was able to move most of our WCF services to ServiceStack but I would never
have been able to do it with this kind of license.

Anyhow I hope him well, ServiceStack is really awesome and mythz definitely
deserve to make a living from it.

